
The Official Thomas Friedman 'Make a Meaningless Graph' Contest - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/official-thomas-friedman-make-a-meaningless-graph-contest-w452465
======
CalChris
Reminds me of the _Friedman Unit_.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedman_Unit](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedman_Unit)

